# Modem wird nicht mehr erkannt



## waterhog (12. April 2004)

Nach der Formatierung und Neuinstallierung von Windows XP Professional, wird das interne Modem im laptop nicht mehr erkannt.
Es ist ein Non-plug-and-play device.
Treiber laesst sich nicht als non-p.-a.-p. device installieren.
Ich habe im Hardware assitenten keine option dafuer.

Habt ihr Tips?


----------



## DSARAB (12. April 2004)

Ja ich hab nen Tip:

Im Gerätemanager rechtsklick, dann: "Nach geänderter Hardware suchen". Wenn nichts gefunden wird hast du schlechte Karten oder ein kaputtes Modem, oder es im BIOS (versehentlich?) deaktiviert.

MfG und frohe Ostern,

DSARAB


----------



## waterhog (12. April 2004)

*problem geloest*

vielen dank fuer deinen tip.

es lag an einem treiber problem, nun wieder funktionsfaehig....

schoene ostern noch


----------

